# Eclipse-Bedienung: Start der Anwendung mit Shortcut



## Froop (8. Jul 2009)

Moin moin,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Eclipse.
Meine Java GUI Applikation möchte ich mit Alt Shift X,J (Run Java Application) gerne starten. Der Versuch wird mir aber mit "Editor does not contain main type" quittiert. Was natürlich richtig ist, wenn nicht gerade die Main Klasse im Editor vorliegt.
Ctrl F11 liefert mir ".. no java bean found".
Per Mausklick kann ich die Anwendung auswählen und starten. Ist halt auf die Dauer etwas lästig.

Grüße,
Froop


----------



## SlaterB (8. Jul 2009)

vielleicht unter Preferences nach Launching suchen und da die Einstellungen überdenken,

http://www.java-forum.org/ides-und-tools/79671-eclipse-start-der-zuletzt-gestarteten-klasse.html


----------



## Froop (8. Jul 2009)

Da habe ich schon ziemlich lange herum gesucht.


----------



## Froop (8. Jul 2009)

Sorry, hab den Link übersehen. Probier ich mal aus.


----------



## Froop (8. Jul 2009)

Das war's. Hat mich schon recht lange genervt.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------

